# 92 240 coupe for sale



## 92 nissan 240 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 92 coupe for sale here in tennessee.Mods include akita wheels.email me @[email protected]


----------



## SkylineDriftingNinja (Aug 26, 2004)

92 nissan 240 said:


> I have a 92 coupe for sale here in tennessee.Mods include akita wheels.email me @[email protected]


what is the price range?


----------



## 92 nissan 240 (Jun 10, 2005)

*price*




SkylineDriftingNinja said:


> what is the price range?


im asking about 3000 for it it needs a lil tune up .No motor mods.Akita 5 star wheels.The body is in good condition .Thanks


----------

